# Please vote.



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all 

Could you all vote for my ethel to win please The 1st white english bully wiv her big old gob smiling and the otha open lol 

its only a little site comp but its fun to enter these lil things, ive never bothered be4 but thort ild ave ago lol ere is the link  chillystaffs

Thx all in advance  x x The voting poll is at the bottom of the page under all the lovely pictures of dogs  you can vote every 12 hours lol  hint hint hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Voted.  Good luck Ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

ty mrs D  its only for a lil banner to put on my site ( if i win lol ) nothin special but its all fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Loe, you deserve a banana. You are a good REPresentative of a doggy owner - caring and responsible - may you have a bunch of nanas not just a single one lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Well Loe, you deserve a banana. You are a good REPresentative of a doggy owner - caring and responsible - may you have a bunch of nanas not just a single one lol


PMSL in english i meen banner lol...not a banana haha...ive been bloody laffing me arce of ere lol.

whole bunch of bananas would be nice tho  lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Just voted Loe, Shes gorgeous! How many times can you vote lol. Hope she wins hehe.*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone pop one on there on my behalf please - my workplace bans the site so I cannot visit to vote ...


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Just voted for Ethel. Great pics. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Just voted Loe, Shes gorgeous! How many times can you vote lol. Hope she wins hehe.*


U can vote every 24 hours  lol...so thats anotha thing u can ad to the click list of many pmsl.


Rraa said:


> Someone pop one on there on my behalf please - my workplace bans the site so I cannot visit to vote ...


awww thx anyways 


houndies said:


> Just voted for Ethel. Great pics. Good luck


tyvm  very kind


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ive just voted great pic of your dog-love her name


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

and another vote for Ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> ive just voted great pic of your dog-love her name


LOL me and my kids came up wiv that...wen people hear it they crack up laffing, but funny enuff , people say it suits her lol.


ellie_w said:


> and another vote for Ethel


Thx alot


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL me and my kids came up wiv that...wen people hear it they crack up laffing, but funny enuff , people say it suits her lol.
> 
> Thx alot


well your Ethel can come play with my Dora


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> well your Ethel can come play with my Dora


LMAO dora is a brilliant name  i so luv the old lady and men names lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Done it good luck ethel


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Done hope she wins


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Just voted!

 2nd place so far! Come on people get voting


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Done it good luck ethel





Kay73 said:


> Done hope she wins


Thx alot  if she dont win then no worrys...theres alot of otha lovely cute dogs on there, its the fun that counts aint it 

Thx kay2008 hehehe


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO dora is a brilliant name  i so luv the old lady and men names lol.


year i like the old names best....


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

just voted for her loe she is hammering the rest 

she is cute


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Voted.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

thanking ya kindly


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovin the Pic, just voted and she is 2nd, those Cavvies are just in front with 1 vote


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

clueless said:


> Lovin the Pic, just voted and she is 2nd, those Cavvies are just in front with 1 vote


Hehehe tyvm ...i thort them cavvys was humping?? are they humping? coz look at that tan one at the back lol..hes hips look abit to close for comphert lol ?? or are they cuddling?? itsa good pic tho lol.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehe tyvm ...i thort them cavvys was humping?? are they humping?? or cuddling?? itsa good pic tho lol.


year i think them cavies are humping -bad as my lot - my cavs are all dirty buggers at the mo...


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Just voted for you great pic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> year i think them cavies are humping -bad as my lot - my cavs are all dirty buggers at the mo...


lol i did actually think of ur lot beleve it or not haha...its somethin in the air effecting cavs lmao.


jeanie said:


> Just voted for you great pic.


Aww thx alot


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Just Voted Loe And Wish You Good Luck With Ethel Winning, I Think You Were Joint 1st Place!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> Just Voted Loe And Wish You Good Luck With Ethel Winning, I Think You Were Joint 1st Place!!!!


oooo ty...im infront by one point lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Go on Ethel go get em missus  voted and she was 1st, gonna keep voting for the little lady


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Go on Ethel go get em missus  voted and she was 1st, gonna keep voting for the little lady


woowwooo tyvm  i think ya can only vote every 24 hours tho.

the lazy cow has been in bed most of the day upstairs


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

When Does It End Loe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> When Does It End Loe?


i donno lol , just trying to find out... i think it goes on for a week lol, it started yestaday


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Well Thats Ok Then, If We Can Vote Everyday She Should Just About Win It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d And You Will Get Your Banner!!!:d


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I just voted for Ethel and shes still in first place, good luck I hope you win they are great pictures


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Loe, Do Me A Favour,if She Wins It With Us Lot Keep Voting, Get Rid Of That Bloody Flea!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> Oh Well Thats Ok Then, If We Can Vote Everyday She Should Just About Win It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d And You Will Get Your Banner!!!:d


It would be nice to ave a lil banner on me site for her hehe


archiebaby said:


> Loe, Do Me A Favour,if She Wins It With Us Lot Keep Voting, Get Rid Of That Bloody Flea!!!


LOL nooooooo not mertle lol...but o itsa deal, ill get shot of mertle if we win pmsl.


vixenelite said:


> I just voted for Ethel and shes still in first place, good luck I hope you win they are great pictures


Thx alot joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I just voted for Ethel and shes still in first place, good luck I hope you win they are great pictures


Thx very much vixy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd Vote A Hundred Times A Day If It Meant The Flea Gets It:d


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> I'd Vote A Hundred Times A Day If It Meant The Flea Gets It:d


hahaha u may find this hard to beleve but ive had a few pm's of peeps wanting my mertle lol...i donno how to link him ova for people to ave him lol.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i know what i would do with him pmsl!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> woowwooo tyvm  i think ya can only vote every 24 hours tho.
> 
> the lazy cow has been in bed most of the day upstairs


yeah well she's resting loe for when she wins and she has to make her speech


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i know what i would do with him pmsl!!!


      are u threatning my mertle?? lol


griffpan said:


> yeah well she's resting loe for when she wins and she has to make her speech


LMAO can u imagine it lol.


----------



## jogle (Aug 5, 2008)

I voted good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

jogle said:


> I voted good luck!!!


thx very much


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I voted Loe, Ethel is in the lead lol*


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I voted Loe, Ethel is in the lead lol*


Yep atm she is hehe.  thx you aswell


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Your Welcome I must say she is the best one on there anyway, thats not just said because we are friends on here either*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

me voted as well 
looks like your win lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Your Welcome I must say she is the best one on there anyway, thats not just said because we are friends on here either*


LOL aww thx for that  shes my babygirl  my family call her the brat lol...she knows it 

Thx carol ...yep thx to all on here im in the lead so far


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i know what i would do with him pmsl!!!


*Errrrrmmm Yes I did that once thought she was a fly on me monitor pmsl.
MERTYL is here to stay we hope we quite used to her batty ways and got used to her being there now pmsl*


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Errrrrmmm Yes I did that once thought she was a fly on me monitor pmsl.
> MERTYL is here to stay we hope we quite used to her batty ways and got used to her being there now pmsl*


LMAO....do i detect uv grown fond of mertle???


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO....do i detect uv grown fond of mertle???


*Pmsl.......as daft as it is yes lol. I think AJ has something similar now dont he?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> LOL aww thx for that shes my babygirl my family call her the brat lol...she knows it


*Haha, bless her. I did'nt realise she was deaf, just been looking on your site, lol. Have to taught her commands with hand signals ?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

All Done,your Ethel is in the lead


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Thx alot joe





Eolabeo said:


> Thx very much vixy


where did joe come from lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Pmsl.......as daft as it is yes lol. I think AJ has something similar now dont he?*


yer he stole him of me...its mertles clone lol


Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, bless her. I did'nt realise she was deaf, just been looking on your site, lol. Have to taught her commands with hand signals ?*


yep she knows many many signals...and she lip reads a few sayings aswell lol


sallyanne said:


> All Done,your Ethel is in the lead


tyvm lol 


vixenelite said:


> where did joe come from lol


oh i donno lol...why did i say that??? haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

my site is just a site to show off my dogs...nothin spectacular...just a lil something to show peeps from time to time.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oh i donno lol...why did i say that??? haha


pmls yep you did lol 

hows Ethel dealing with her fame


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> pmls yep you did lol
> 
> hows Ethel dealing with her fame


oh shes showing off...think its gone to her head lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oh shes showing off...think its gone to her head lol


lol she'll be ordering breakfast in be next


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i voted!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol she'll be ordering breakfast in be next


God the rate she dribbles she wont be getting breaky in bed lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> i voted!


thx fadey  im doing well so far ty all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> God the rate she dribbles she wont be getting breaky in bed lol


you could give her a bib lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you could give her a bib lol


Now theres a thort haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Now theres a thort haha


mind you mine wouldnt take to kindly to one lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Mine would probably eat it, lol*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Mine would probably eat it, lol*


LMAO...so would mine haha...well ozzy deffo would the lil git


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

just voted for Ethal looks like shes winning


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

paws said:


> just voted for Ethal looks like shes winning


Thx very much  , yip she is winning at the mo


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Voted for lovely Ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Voted for lovely Ethel


ty very much debbie


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

is she still winning? she was this morning, think by lot as well  put another vote in for her as well, she's a star


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

griffpan said:


> is she still winning? she was this morning, think by lot as well  put another vote in for her as well, she's a star


Shes in front by i think 5 .... ahh, i will keep bumping this thread up daily in the hope she wins her lil badge lol...if not then we can try again anotha time hehe...ty again


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

Ethel is in front by 6 votes now


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

ellie_w said:


> Ethel is in front by 6 votes now


ooo tyvm Again lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just voted again, they are the best pictures there


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Voted for Ethel! She's still in front


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> just voted again, they are the best pictures there


Aww tyvm vix  very kind of ya to say so 


spellweaver said:


> Voted for Ethel! She's still in front


yip so far so good lol. ty again for voting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Just voted for ethel, shes lovely

Shes winning by 18 votes btw


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

nic b said:


> Just voted for ethel, shes lovely
> 
> Shes winning by 18 votes btw


TY very much nic b.

and bumpety bump lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

bump  she's still winning  think it was 19 votes bless


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

griffpan said:


> bump  she's still winning  think it was 19 votes bless


HEHE it would be the first thing shes eva won lmao  apart from the fact shes won my heart the lil cow lol.

shes just murdered a spider and a moth in the space of 10 mins lmao.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Bumpety bump...HI ALL ME AGAIN  bet ya sick of this aint ya's lol. u can vote every 12 hours not every 24 hours...sorry lol.

Cant wait for this comp to be ova lol, im neva entering one again.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

voted  again


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> voted  again


Thx kay  x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could you all vote for my ethel to win please The 1st white english bully wiv her big old gob smiling and the otha open lol
> 
> ...


*clicked and voted, ur winning by 53% so far *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

just voted.good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> just voted.good luck


tym janice  its onl for a badge on my site but it would be nice to get hehe. 

again ty


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

55 Votes now. GO ETHEL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes well out in front now : 56 votes and counting


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

yep she's winning by 19 votes now, way to go ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Voted again, she's still winning


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *clicked and voted, ur winning by 53% so far *





JANICE199 said:


> just voted.good luck





Eolabeo said:


> tym janice  its onl for a badge on my site but it would be nice to get hehe.
> 
> again ty





clueless said:


> 55 Votes now. GO ETHEL





vixenelite said:


> shes well out in front now : 56 votes and counting





griffpan said:


> yep she's winning by 19 votes now, way to go ethel





nic b said:


> Voted again, she's still winning


ohhhh wow ty all very muchies 
its looking good so far  thx x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

ive also voted again


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just voted for Ethel shes winning on 60 now and in front by 18. go girl x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

claire said:


> ive also voted again





englishrose943 said:


> Just voted for Ethel shes winning on 60 now and in front by 18. go girl x


oooooooooo ty both kindley hehehe  lets hope we do it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well I think we will all be voting again tomorrow so fingers crossed she will be the winner, do you know when the competition finishes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well I think we will all be voting again tomorrow so fingers crossed she will be the winner, do you know when the competition finishes?


No lol...i asked on her site but no reply yet, but i think its only goes on for aweek.

lmao...i see cluelesses message on there hehehehe it made me laff lol, shes brlliant


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I didnt realise you could leave a message lol when I vote tomorrow I will have a look


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I didnt realise you could leave a message lol when I vote tomorrow I will have a look


hehehe thx vix


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

62 Now Kick Butt Ethel. Comp finishes 21st August


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

clueless said:


> 62 Now Kick Butt Ethel. Comp finishes 21st August


wtf thats ages away  oh my gawd i wish i neva entered lol.

neva again am i entering into a comp for a badge lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol well it will keep us busy for a while


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol well it will keep us busy for a while


ild blooming say lol...i want it ova and done wiv. good gawd


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ild blooming say lol...i want it ova and done wiv. good gawd


lol I think a week is long enough really but we will make sure your Ethel wins


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol I think a week is long enough really but we will make sure your Ethel wins


a week is more then enuff aint it 

but ty anyhows  neva again tho lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> a week is more then enuff aint it
> 
> but ty anyhows  neva again tho lol.


they should say how long before you enter that way you know whether to bother or not


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they should say how long before you enter that way you know whether to bother or not


i know, if i knew that it was for that long i wouldnt of bothered....coz asking people to keep it up that long is taking the mickle lol...specially for a bloody badge lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never mind lol we're in for the long haul now


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> never mind lol we're in for the long haul now


lmao sowwie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lmao sowwie


 no need to be, I was thinking of building up my stamina anyway


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

just voted again.she's at 64 votes now


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

67 now and in the lead by loads


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

oooo ty all very much  im gonna vote meself now hehehe 

shes been a weirdo this morning...scared us she did lol....she greeted us wen we got up and kept crying for ages and followed us everywhere......me son said, omg maybe she knows somethin we dont....lets stay in just incase we are gonna die and shes trying to tell us ..pmsl.

mAY I ad we went out pmsl.


----------



## Jaysson (Aug 11, 2008)

Voted

You're on the lead!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Jaysson said:


> Voted
> 
> You're on the lead!


thx very much jaysson  very kind of ya i say lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ive just voted again loe, looks like the flea might be getting it then lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> ive just voted again loe, looks like the flea might be getting it then lol


oooooooo mertle  lol.

dont worry tho...wen mertles time is up i ave another lurvly one waiting for you lol 

ty for voting


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooo mertle  lol.
> 
> dont worry tho...wen mertles time is up i ave another lurvly one waiting for you lol
> 
> ty for voting


what do you mean another bloody one!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> what do you mean another bloody one!!!!


if i win then u will see  lol .. i shall not give my new avader pic away as of yet  ethel mite not win yet so mertle mite be ok lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've voted again. ethel is at 77 points


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

78 Now Wa to go ETHEL


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

yep 79 - just did my daily Ethelling.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

80 votes now


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i've voted again. ethel is at 77 points





clueless said:


> 78 Now Wa to go ETHEL





houndies said:


> yep 79 - just did my daily Ethelling.





vixenelite said:


> 80 votes now


oooooooo shes doing well in this comp ty to u all x x x

shes not had a good day today  i woke up to find her callapts this morning  as most of u know she has dodgy hips  her leg bone joints aint in the hip bone joint or rite out of the hip bone joint, they are sorta swimming there so can give her pain every now and then which stops her walking for a day or 2, it dont happen often but wen it does she cant walk very well or not at all.

So shes had some pain killers and is now stable again bless her 

i rang the vets and they know her situation, shes normally up and about in a day or 2 afta a callaps and some pain killers...theres an appoinment waiting at the vets for her if she aint up by friday.
Hers a few pics taken of her this morning feeling sorry for herself coz she cant walk lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aawww bless her, she will win u see  *


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aawww bless her, she will win u see  *


Wiv a bitta luck  hehehe


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

84 votes now, she's gonna walk over all of em, good on ya ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

griffpan said:


> 84 votes now, she's gonna walk over all of em, good on ya ethel


u talking the piss??? ROFLMAO 

hehe thx for voting  shes doing well so far aint she


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw Poor Ethel, hope she recovers okay and painfree soon. Maybe the winning badge will cheer her up


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

clueless said:


> Aaaw Poor Ethel, hope she recovers okay and painfree soon. Maybe the winning badge will cheer her up


Hehe ty clueless  shes out cold at the mo...for one min i thort she was dead where shes so quiet  im not used to this peace pmsl....its made me realize just how lively she really is, be4 this happened.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u talking the piss??? ROFLMAO
> 
> hehe thx for voting  shes doing well so far aint she


  you know what i mean   
sh*t i need to be taking more water with it don't i


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

griffpan said:


> you know what i mean
> sh*t i need to be taking more water with it don't i


PMSL GRIFF


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AWW bless her I hope she's up and about soon, the pic's are great she looks so comfy with her blanket


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

voted for the 5th time loe


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

voted again, shes winning by 24 votes now, shes definately gonna win

Hows she doing now, is she up and about yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> AWW bless her I hope she's up and about soon, the pic's are great she looks so comfy with her blanket


Hehehe she always goes to the corners of the chairs to feel sorry for herself and ty for ur concern .


Kay73 said:


> voted for the 5th time loe


aww tyvm kay  x


nic b said:


> voted again, shes winning by 24 votes now, shes definately gonna win
> 
> Hows she doing now, is she up and about yet?


She got up a lil wile ago and had a slow walk out in the garden for a num 2 lol..then she has been chewing on her hoof shes had for like months pmsl and now shes laying down beside me...shes still not 100 persent..her walk was slow and easy and u could see she still has a bit of pain ther but betta then be4  least shes trying to get about now  ty for ur concern


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats good hope shes better soon


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

loe give her a hug from me, she's a beauty, glad she's up and about a little, bless


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

griffpan said:


> loe give her a hug from me, she's a beauty, glad she's up and about a little, bless


hehe i will do  and tyvm 

she will probs be whizzing around in a few days lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

nic b said:


> Thats good hope shes better soon


And ty to nic b  i hope so to


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

arrrrr soz to read your Ethels not been well ,hope she`s 100% soon she looks so scrummy all tucked up on the settee bless eh


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well i've done me bit...lol i've just put in my vote for today she's at 88


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

how long to go before you win


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

89 votes now, she's well in the lead, little darlin


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just voted for Ethel again and shes now on 90 in the lead by 15. GOOOOOOO GIIIRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my daily vote has been cast lol


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

92 for you Ethel
Hope you are up and about very soon.
You do look pretty cosy on the sofa


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

HEHEHE ty all  she is up and about alrite...i ave a vid to prove it and ill put it up in abit lol.

Thx all again for voting  i cant bloody wait till its ova pmsl.

edited...lol i see all ur comments on their comment board haha thx all lol.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Just voted ethels gorgeous  hope she wins


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

0nyxx said:


> Just voted ethels gorgeous  hope she wins


HEHEHE thx very muchies  very kind of ya


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Ethel still well in the lead. I posted she should get a Blue Peter Badge the way she is kickin A$$ LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

clueless said:


> Great Ethel still well in the lead. I posted she should get a Blue Peter Badge the way she is kickin A$$ LOL


PMSL i think a blue peter badge should deffo be given to ethel...infact i think she should star on the show haha 

thx again for ya one of many votes lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pmsl i did try voting twice today..couldnt do it...so i'll be up early and do it again in the morning


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Voted again, its at 96 votes


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl i did try voting twice today..couldnt do it...so i'll be up early and do it again in the morning


lol ive tryed that one already to hehehe...thx janice 


Kay73 said:


> Voted again, its at 96 votes


oooooooo 96  kool  thx kay


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Doh didnt realise you could vote every day, so av just done so lol.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Doh didnt realise you could vote every day, so av just done so lol.*


LOL oh yep u can vote evryyyyy day  hinty hint hint   thx ladywiccanana banana


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I will be cos she is fab, she well in lead at present! *


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *I will be cos she is fab, she well in lead at present! *


thx to you bunch of mad peepz  hehehe


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just voted - she's still way ahead of the others.
Musn't get complacent though - someone else might sneak in some last minute voting.
I'll vote again tomorrow - when does the voting close?

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> Just voted - she's still way ahead of the others.
> Musn't get complacent though - someone else might sneak in some last minute voting.
> I'll vote again tomorrow - when does the voting close?
> 
> xx - Sophie - xx


hehe so very true..., voting closes 21 of august  if i knew it was gonna go on for that long i wouldnt of bothered lmao...all for a home made badge on my site lmao

thx alot for voting for ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

just voted again

Shes winning by 32 votes just now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

nic b said:


> just voted again
> 
> Shes winning by 32 votes just now.


hehehe hello my regualar ethel voter lol. 

thx very much again hehe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

No probs, shes so cute


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

good morning...i've done my vote for today..now she's at 101


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Voted again today - on hols from tomorrow so afraid thats my last one
xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Just voted and she is way way in front i think she had 102 good luck lovely pic.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Go Ethel Go Ethel Go Ethel She's gonna win she is *


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

The others are dust...
Ethel has a fine set of gnashers


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

houndies said:


> The others are dust...
> Ethel has a fine set of gnashers


pmsl...she uses em well to the bitch lol.

ty again all  im just gonna put my vote in for the millionth time lmao.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi loe
ethel winning by 36 votes now, she gonna win woohoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

nic b said:


> Hi loe
> ethel winning by 36 votes now, she gonna win woohoo


hehe hi AGAIN lmao  thx for the vote lol.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's got 105 votes now has the little madam, come on ethel go get em


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

woohoo Ethel has 106 votes and second has 70 so shes doing brilliantly 

I wont know what to do for my daily good deed once the competition closes LOL


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*She now got 107votes lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*nope 108, and still in the lead,  get it LEAD  dogs lead  ok i`l shut up now, lol *


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *She now got 107votes lol*


oooooooooo thx very much 


rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *nope 108, and still in the lead,  get it LEAD  dogs lead  ok i`l shut up now, lol *


LMFAO ok wat alcohol u on rite now lol...thx again mad mort lol.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

be careful wat ya say hun, think shes getting 'leashed' l.. get it, lashed.. leashed... i'll shut up to now as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> be careful wat ya say hun, think shes getting 'leashed' l.. get it, lashed.. leashed... i'll shut up to now as well


LOL this forum is getting worse haha...go get yaself a drink me dear lol.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ethel has 112 votes now


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi loe, shes winning by 34 votes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

114 votes and counting


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL this forum is getting worse haha...go get yaself a drink me dear lol.


*Told ya we needed an AA sticky thread in the general lol *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

116 now


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Plus 1.

Good luck 

Sue


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

voted again now at 122 votes


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

123 now, she's gonna be top dog for sure


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

124 now shes just lovely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi again lol

39 votes in front now


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi , we ave to stop meeting like this pmsl 

thx all for rememberin to vote  xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've done my vote she's at 127 now


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Voted today, she now 39 votes in the lead GO ETHEL GO ETHEL GO ETHEL *


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

LMAO hehehe ty all  

i just want this comp to end lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO hehehe ty all
> 
> i just want this comp to end lol.


lol so do i..i'm getting up early thanks to you not!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just voted again Ethel is on 131 votes 39 votes in the lead. Yeaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol so do i..i'm getting up early thanks to you not!


PMSL so ya should hahaha  


englishrose943 said:


> Just voted again Ethel is on 131 votes 39 votes in the lead. Yeaaaahhhhhhhhh


yeeeeeeeehaaarrr  thx u 2


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BUT!!! i need me beauty sleep


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL so ya should hahaha
> 
> yeeeeeeeehaaarrr  thx u 2


Yeah welcome Ethels the best looking and deserves to win.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aint it funny when people say there pets look like their owners.pmslhahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yeah welcome Ethels the best looking and deserves to win.


awwwwwwwww thx very muchies  she has nice toncils lol.


JANICE199 said:


> aint it funny when people say there pets look like their owners.pmslhahahaha


wtf     lmao 

ave u got an afro? lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ave u got an afro? lol[/QUOTE]

pmsl i did have up until last year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> ave u got an afro? lol


pmsl i did have up until last year.[/QUOTE]

hehehe wat ya got now?? a perm lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Janice matey ya opened the doors wide open on that one PMSL *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> pmsl i did have up until last year.


hehehe wat ya got now?? a perm lol[/QUOTE]

pmsl..Loe i thought i could'nt keep the same hairstyle cos of my poodle's..omg thats sad..well it was for me ..i'd had that hairstyle for years and loved it


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Janice matey ya opened the doors wide open on that one PMSL *


hehehe 


JANICE199 said:


> hehehe wat ya got now?? a perm lol


pmsl..Loe i thought i could'nt keep the same hairstyle cos of my poodle's..omg thats sad..well it was for me ..i'd had that hairstyle for years and loved it[/QUOTE]

oh gawd i best shut up lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey Perm girl what ya doin lol*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Janice matey ya opened the doors wide open on that one PMSL *


good though is'nt it? i do like a laugh and a p*ss take...i can take it lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Perm girl what ya doin lol*


LMAO LADYWC HEHEHE.


JANICE199 said:


> good though is'nt it? i do like a laugh and a p*ss take...i can take it lol


me to lol...u told me i look like an eng bull terrier pmsl hehe.

i ave piggy eyes woohoo lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO LADYWC HEHEHE.
> 
> me to lol...u told me i look like an eng bull terrier pmsl hehe.
> 
> i ave piggy eyes woohoo lol.


thats ok.i've allways said my hubby has cows eyes...lol
then he married one..pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> thats ok.i've allways said my hubby has cows eyes...lol
> then he married one..pmsl


hahaha janice


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

133 votes for Ethel


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> 133 votes for Ethel


thx kay


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

just voted again


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

135 Now Way to Go Ethel. That Nusiance is a big hit for herself  Not a patch on your Ethel


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well ETHEL me old girl your now at 136


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Now at 136 votes


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Now at 137 - 41 points in the lead lmao*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

She's winning by 42 votes now


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

by 43 now, come on Ethel


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

She's winning by loads.
I hope Ethel has saved a lot of pocket money so she can take us all out for a victory drink!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

142 votes!!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

She now has 144 votes winning easy , the next to her has 101 votes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

145 now!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

146.has the voting stopped now?


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> 146.has the voting stopped now?


Im not sure but just voted and its gone up to 147


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she now has 148 vote  the pictures weren't there but I could still vote????


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

yep i've just voted and no piccies but 149 now, aww come on someone get her to 150


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

i will pmsl 

omg thx all  lol

ps....is it just me or ave all their pics gawn???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i will pmsl
> 
> omg thx all  lol
> 
> ps....is it just me or ave all their pics gawn???


i did'nt see the pics when i voted either....when does the voting end Loe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i did'nt see the pics when i voted either....when does the voting end Loe?


21st of august  lol i want it to end lmao.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> 21st of august  lol i want it to end lmao.


pmsl.you do? how do you think us lot feel.hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.you do? how do you think us lot feel.hahahaha


exactly the same as me infact worse lol 

dont worry tho, coz neva again lol.

gotta nip off, ill see ya lata, gotta sort motorbike licence out for me daughta now lmao...i neva wanna see anotha motorbike in all me life  toodaloo.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> exactly the same as me infact worse lol
> 
> dont worry tho, coz neva again lol.


quentin cooper ad is still on there loe


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

153 votes!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thx gain kay 

that neusance is catching up pretty quick now aint he


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thx gain kay
> 
> that neusance is catching up pretty quick now aint he


pm all your friends and remind them to vote for ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> pm all your friends and remind them to vote for ya


hehehe i no need theve been doing it even wen i wernt ere 

i recon the otha one will get it...hes caught up rather quick i can say that, hes like 8-9 behind


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi loe

Just winning by 10 votes now, we'll need to get our fingers out and vote more lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

That bloody nusiance is 11 behind. Ethel cannot lose now GO ETHEL


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

clueless said:


> That bloody nusiance is 11 behind. Ethel cannot lose now GO ETHEL


LOL i know, i was like  ITS A FX I TELL YA...A FIXXXXXXXX lol.

he sure caught up quick didnt he 

Hi nic-b  hehehe


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Ethel will not lose we can't let her lose to that 2nd place effort


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Ethel will not lose we can't let her lose to that 2nd place effort


Thats the spirit i say, thats the spirit lol.

wonda wen shes gonna stop the com tomoz???

if ethel dont win then one good thing comes out of it....i get to keep mertle lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

just voted.

GO ETHEL
GO ETHEL

YOU CAN DOOOOOOOO IT


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> just voted.
> 
> GO ETHEL
> GO ETHEL
> ...


LOL thx hehehe.


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Just voted - what's going on with that Nuisance?...
Come on Ethel!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

houndies said:


> Just voted - what's going on with that Nuisance?...
> Come on Ethel!!!!


thx  he has shot up ratha quickly aint he lol???? from 40 odd votes behind he sure has shifted


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i know, i was like  ITS A FX I TELL YA...A FIXXXXXXXX lol.
> 
> he sure caught up quick didnt he
> 
> Hi nic-b  hehehe


pmsl Loe.who ya been upsetting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl Loe.who ya been upsetting?


nusiance owners by the looks lol....ther taking revengeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> nusiance owners by the looks lol....ther taking revengeeeeeeeeee


go get em girl.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> go get em girl.......


im trying lol...he is a nice dog tho aint he awww.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ust voted and ethel is 1 behind  come on peeps get her in front where she should be


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im trying lol...he is a nice dog tho aint he awww.


ok he's a nice dog.but its supposed to be for funniest.theres nothing funny about that pic. of him


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

griffpan said:


> ust voted and ethel is 1 behind  come on peeps get her in front where she should be


yer its unbelevable the rate hes caught up aint it lol...maybe shes joined a forum pmsl 


JANICE199 said:


> ok he's a nice dog.but its supposed to be for funniest.theres nothing funny about that pic. of him


LOL jan hehehe.... i got to admit, there isnt nothing funny about his pics, altho he is cute 

edited, just checked...hes 2 infront :O oooh wells i get to keep mertle lmao


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wont let me vote as i voted last night i will do it tonight
how many more days left


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> wont let me vote as i voted last night i will do it tonight
> how many more days left


today it finishes 

but ild like to thank all thats voted thats for sure  it kept us busy haha


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> today it finishes
> 
> but ild like to thank all thats voted thats for sure  it kept us busy haha


oh so members need to vote 

OMG come on guys get voting KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> oh so members need to vote
> 
> OMG come on guys get voting KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO U MAKE ME LAFF HEHEHE


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

done it and left a comment x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

OMG LOE HOY YA HERE YET Ethel is getting beaten by that Nusiance. Come on Loe tell your friends to get voting


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

clueless said:


> OMG LOE HOY YA HERE YET Ethel is getting beaten by that Nusiance. Come on Loe tell your friends to get voting


i ave  i donno noone else on comp only yous lot.

he took over quick didnt he lol...iwas like  hehehe...would be gutting if it was for something spectacular but its just for a home made badge lol so not worried, it has been fun tho aint it lol.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

HAHA You should start spamming all the threads Ethel deserves to win that badge


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

come on you lot....don't just look...vote for ethel...this is ya last chance.
or should i say ethels.......


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Just voted but she needs a few more to overtake the other one come on folks , lets go for it for Ethel,


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

bet they got a proxy server lol.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Bumpety Bump


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

clueless said:


> Bumpety Bump


comps now finished would u beleve it  Ethel lost  ITS A FIX I TELL YA , A FIIIXXX pmsl


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> comps now finished would u beleve it  Ethel lost  ITS A FIX I TELL YA , A FIIIXXX pmsl


Wow it defo was a fix, boycott Chillistaffs site LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

clueless said:


> Wow it defo was a fix, boycott Chillistaffs site LOL


LMAO he sure caught up quick in one day tho didnt he??? makes ya wonda  all ratha bizare...mind u i got a second prize badge


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well i think we should protest.banners out girls


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> well i think we should protest.banners out girls


*gets banner out* lol

seriously tho thx very much all  it was fun trying to get her to win wernt it, aswell as annoying pmsl.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww it was a bloody fix ethel should of won  she's still better than them anyway loe


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't believe she didn't win, think theres some cheating going on there


----------

